# Thai girls arent even that bad - Analysing the average thai girl for when i geomaxx [pictures + my plan]



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

so im moving to thailand in about a year to height geomaxx as im unforgivable short for the west.

a lot of people have been saying thai girls are ugly and shit.

so i did a instagram location search in thailand and clicked most recent pics and screenshotted the first 6 girls i could find.

id honestly be happy to date all but 2 of them. theyre kinda hot imo. these girls are definitely gonna fall victim to my instagram frauding when i move

especially the cute girl with the braces. tbh id be happy with just a skinny average face thai girl who will hopefully worship me because im white.

What u guys think? all ugly or nah? and lets be real. ur gonna get ugly and pretty girls everywhere in the world


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 28, 2021)

better then nothing


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

lmao its giga over if you have to resort to thailand, my 50 year old manlet framelet cousin has to resort to thailand


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 28, 2021)

I think you should take into consideration that SEA foids can most probably easily tell you're there because you're not getting any ass at home. it's not like you're the only white guy running the exact same strategy. and you're still short even there.

imo you're better off wagecucking in a shitty job for a year and then go LL, srs.


----------



## gamma (Sep 28, 2021)

Built for BWC


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I think you should take into consideration that SEA foids can most probably easily tell you're there because you're not getting any ass at home. it's not like you're the only white guy running the exact same strategy. and you're still short even there.
> 
> imo you're better off wagecucking in a shitty job for a year and then go LL, srs.


my cousin has been doing the exact same thing for years, he is 5ft5 and framelet normie, lucky he has all his hair and decent skin for his age tho despite smoking a pack of ciggies for 30 years

he plans on moving there to live in a few years, he has some crazy stroies from there


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 28, 2021)

They look good.


----------



## ETO (Sep 28, 2021)

They arent ugly but not really attractive at all either


----------



## facial3rds (Sep 28, 2021)

3rd one fogs the rest are so below average


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

how short ?


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> Built for BWC


i think indian girls would be better, if i was to ever run jbe [ i never will ] i would go to india


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Sep 28, 2021)

Black girls look better


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eezz said:


> how short ?


160


----------



## gamma (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> i think indian girls would be better, if i was to ever run jbe [ i never will ] i would go to india


Average indian girl look worse than average asian but indian stacy FOGS asian stacy imo


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1341230
> View attachment 1341231


if you're subhuman it's better than wagecucking and rotting home alone cooming


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> 160


man this nigga should just kill himself tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> 160


you 160? im 5'4


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eezz said:


> man this nigga should just kill himself tbh


why? im average height in thailand


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> Average indian girl look worse than average asian but indian stacy FOGS asian stacy imo


they have same superior traits like caucasoid skull, good pfl but their shitty orbitals ruin it


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> why? im average height in thailand


that number means nothing, its filled with old men and poor areas with bad nutrition.
The cutoff is much higher when it comes to young healthy males looking for same level girls


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> they have same superior traits like caucasoid skull, good pfl but their shitty orbitals ruin it


there is this dark indian girl that likes me and i don't care about dark skin on women infact i actually like it but she has giga bug eyes with insane pfl and i just can't find it attractive when a girls eyes are poking out her forehead


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 28, 2021)

Height is cope as long as you facially mog them. Height as a dating prerequisite is a social construct. JBs don't date tall men, only roasties do. Women in most countries don't give a fuck about height.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eezz said:


> that number means nothing, its filled with old men and poor areas with bad nutrition.
> The cutoff is much higher when it comes to young healthy males looking for same level girls


cope. people became shorter on average and more lanky with thinner wrists dicks etc


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> there is this dark indian girl that likes me and i don't care about dark skin on women infact i actually like it but she has giga bug eyes with insane pfl and i just can't find it attractive when a girls eyes are poking out her forehead


pump and dumb at least esp. if she has a good body
but Idk if Indian pussy is that good


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height is cope as long as you facially mog them. Height as a dating prerequisite is a social construct. JBs don't date tall men, only roasties do. Women in most countries don't give a fuck about height.


Dude 

He is Like 5 feet 5 inches 

You dont know how much failio being manlet is


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> pump and dumb at least esp. if she has a good body
> but Idk if Indian pussy is that good


she is skinny with no tits or ass, she is a low tier becky dark skin bug eyed indian girl, she is the female equivilant of the average curry user of this site


id never fuck her and i don't have high standards at all, now imagine what a girl feels when a bug eyed curry approaches them


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> cope. people became shorter on average and more lanky with thinner wrists dicks etc


didnt they go through a war and some shit times with famine ?
Even in my country I notice zoomers are much taller than old people, most grannys are midget tier


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height is cope as long as you facially mog them. Height as a dating prerequisite is a social construct. JBs don't date tall men, only roasties do. Women in most countries don't give a fuck about height.


you actually have a good theory, if a man is below 5ft8 he is most likely of a bad phenotype and he isn't attractive any way


sometimes you say some pretty high iq shit


----------



## RICO (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> so im moving to thailand in about a year to height geomaxx as im unforgivable short for the west.
> 
> a lot of people have been saying thai girls are ugly and shit.
> 
> ...


*Silly rabbit. 
Thai girls aren't for dating. 
They make excellent pump and dumps though. *


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> she is skinny with no tits or ass, she is a low tier becky dark skin bug eyed indian girl, she is the female equivilant of the average curry user of this site
> 
> 
> id never fuck her and i don't have high standards at all, now imagine what a girl feels when a bug eyed curry approaches them


skinny>fat but most curries have bug eyes due to hundreds of years eating plant based


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> skinny>fat but most curries have bug eyes due to hundreds of years eating plant based


i thought it was just a racial trait not diet related, by bug eyes i don't mean uee im talking her supras/forehead is recessed/nonexistent


like the oppsite of min how mine look caved in hers look the opposite


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Eezz said:
> 
> 
> > that number means nothing, its filled with old men and poor areas with bad nutrition.
> > The cutoff is much higher when it comes to young healthy males looking for same level girls


stop chatting shit. ill be fine going to a country where im the average height. stop coping.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height is cope as long as you facially mog them. Height as a dating prerequisite is a social construct. JBs don't date tall men, only roasties do. Women in most countries don't give a fuck about height.


is this trolling? honestly i dont mind being an inch or two shorter than the average healthy thai guy. i can compete in this sexual marketplace. mogs competing against 6ft2 guys in england which are 8 inches taller than me


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Dude
> 
> He is Like 5 feet 5 inches
> 
> You dont know how much failio being manlet is


not a failo in a country where im average height


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> stop chatting shit. ill be fine going to a country where im the average height. stop coping.


nigga you are 5ft4 manlet I dont care you getting some gook pussy or all the pussy in the world, you cant be a man at that height


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

RICO said:


> *Silly rabbit.
> Thai girls aren't for dating.
> They make excellent pump and dumps though. *
> 
> ...



why not date one of them?


----------



## Deleted member 15452 (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> so im moving to thailand in about a year to height geomaxx as im unforgivable short for the west.
> 
> a lot of people have been saying thai girls are ugly and shit.
> 
> ...


how old are u gna be when u do this? i was thinking of going after my surgeries but am going to be around 27-28. prob way too old for geomaxxing at this point. should have gone years ago, but i fucked up academic life with drugs and partying and got put a lot behind (2 years), plus i have gone back to get a cs postgrad degree now at 25, since my first degree was useless. idk i basically want you to tell me that if i dont lose hair and stay in shape, i can slay in thailand all throughout 30s as above average white guy. i'm not too picky about girls ages compared to a lot of other guys here, 21-30 is fine for me.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eezz said:


> nigga you are 5ft4 manlet I dont care you getting some gook pussy or all the pussy in the world, you cant be a man at that height


im literally average height in thailand. case closed

why come here just to hate on me?


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> i thought it was just a racial trait not diet related, by bug eyes i don't mean uee im talking her supras/forehead is recessed/nonexistent
> 
> 
> like the oppsite of min how mine look caved in hers look the opposite


it kinda is a racial trait but racial traits aren't just random
bug eyes are cause by cranial bone rotation and not lack of bone projection


----------



## Eezz (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> im literally average height in thailand. case closed


Couldnt give a shit about some gook country and their average height


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jinjesubh said:


> how old are u gna be when u do this? i was thinking of going after my surgeries but am going to be around 27-28. prob way too old for geomaxxing at this point. should have gone years ago, but i fucked up academic life with drugs and partying and got put a lot behind (2 years), plus i have gone back to get a cs postgrad degree now at 25, since my first degree was useless. idk i basically want you to tell me that if i dont lose hair and stay in shape, i can slay in thailand all throughout 30s as above average white guy. i'm not too picky about girls ages compared to a lot of other guys here, 21-30 is fine for me.


i think thailandmaxxing at any age is okay. my 45 year old ex boss used to tell me about how he used to go to thailand at about 40 for like 6 months at a time with a bit of money and stay there and fuck hot thai chicks and smoke weed in the sun all day. sounds good to me, ur not too old at all.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> it kinda is a racial trait but racial traits aren't just random
> bug eyes are cause by cranial bone rotation and not lack of bone projection


idk man, this girl has really good bones, like a square wide jaw, good forward growth in the maxilla and a compact midface like a rural village bone mogger but her eyes are still buggy, i honestly think its just a phenotype related thing mostly, i only see curries and arabs with eyes like that


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 28, 2021)

@OldVirgin why dont u come to thailand and we can slay thai hoes and hopefully get off this forum


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> idk man, this girl has really good bones, like a square wide jaw, good forward growth in the maxilla and a compact midface like a rural village bone mogger but her eyes are still buggy, i honestly think its just a phenotype related thing mostly, i only see curries and arabs with eyes like that


it's caused the orbitals are shitty rotated and they have big eyes like blacks




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> it's caused the orbitals are shitty rotated and they have big eyes like blacks
> View attachment 1341336


 wtf is that vid



the music the random skull


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> wtf is that vid
> 
> 
> 
> the music the random skull



😂 from here, some user sent it to me but legit the best video about skulls I've ever seen apart from this


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 28, 2021)

damn yal niggas just refuse to stick to ur own race huh


----------



## RICO (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> why not date one of them?


Because they are gold diggers, and have had 1000s of dicks,
they can never really love you.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

@LastHopeForNorman 
@Eezz 

Blackpill those height copers on prenatal T and your estimated height @subhuman incel


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 28, 2021)

RICO said:


> Because they are gold diggers, and have had 1000s of dicks,
> they can never really love you.



you can find thai girls outside of the main cities that are worth dating lol. it's just like anywhere else.

be smart though of course.


----------



## RICO (Sep 28, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> you can find thai girls outside of the main cities that are worth dating lol. it's just like anywhere else.
> 
> be smart though of course.


That’s a good point. 
Rent a bike and go look in the country side.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 28, 2021)

when will you go to thailand op? I will be in asia again soon.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @LastHopeForNorman
> @Eezz
> 
> Blackpill those height copers on prenatal T and your estimated height @subhuman incel


only genes matter, your mother can eat like shit and drink alcohol when you are in the womb and your prental T levels can be the worst possble, it legit doesnt matter, only dna matters, prental T is a mtyth dont listen to those liars, stallone had lowest prenatal T level but grew to perfect height of 5'9 cause he was masculine and his T levels as an adult were outstanding.


----------



## court monarch777 (Sep 28, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> What u guys think? all ugly or nah?


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 28, 2021)

op is a 5'4 virgin manlet disregard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> 160


my man is literally 5'3''


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my man is literally 5'3''


average in asia


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> average in asia


i thought being 5ft8 was death tier


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i thought being 5ft8 was death tier


@subhuman incel gtfih


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel gtfih


?


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 28, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i thought being 5ft8 was death tier


 @OldVirgin


----------



## Kylo (Sep 28, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lmao its giga over if you have to resort to thailand, my 50 year old manlet framelet cousin has to resort to thailand


I’d rather boyos resort to South America.

1) Women 5 times better looking
2) JBW is as effective
3) Just as feminine (10 times more feminine than western women)
4) Comparable cheap cost-of-living to Thailand


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2021)

RICO said:


> *Silly rabbit.
> Thai girls aren't for dating.
> They make excellent pump and dumps though. *





RICO said:


> Because they are gold diggers, and have had 1000s of dicks,
> they can never really love you.


Wy are you posting hookers pics/videos?

If ypu want to visit prostitutes. you won't need to go anywhere geomaxxing, but can just hire escorts or visits a brothel. Unless one goes there, to save money.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 28, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin


???


----------



## Preston (Sep 28, 2021)

Never been to Thailand but good luck if that's what u want to do


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2021)

I hate their noses but good for u


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 29, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> there is this dark indian girl that likes me and i don't care about dark skin on women infact i actually like it but she has giga bug eyes with insane pfl and i just can't find it attractive when a girls eyes are poking out her forehead


All indian girls have that trait. Makes them look like fish.


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 2, 2021)

T


Digital Hitler said:


> so im moving to thailand in about a year to height geomaxx as im unforgivable short for the west.
> 
> a lot of people have been saying thai girls are ugly and shit.
> 
> ...



If you called this not that bad it's over


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah Thai girls are decent, same as anywhere u get hot ones, ugly ones and most are average. 

Btw how short are you barefoot, and what's your weight and race?


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah Thai girls are decent, same as anywhere u get hot ones, ugly ones and most are average. 

Btw how short are you barefoot, and what's your weight and race?


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah Thai girls are decent, same as anywhere u get hot ones, ugly ones and most are average. 

Btw how short are you barefoot, and what's your weight and race?


----------



## Brian Peppers (Oct 2, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lmao its giga over if you have to resort to thailand, my 50 year old manlet framelet cousin has to resort to thailand



It's much better than being a betabux with a landwhale single mom in the west.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

Brian Peppers said:


> It's much better than being a betabux with a landwhale single mom in the west.


exactly. i dont mind having slightly uglier thai girls as long as theyre skinny and love me


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> T
> 
> 
> If you called this not that bad it's over


i dont think theyre bad. and ive fucked some top shelf girls in the uk. maybe my weird fetish for asian girls means is even more of a reason i should move there


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah Thai girls are decent, same as anywhere u get hot ones, ugly ones and most are average.
> 
> Btw how short are you barefoot, and what's your weight and race?


this is what i say.
im 5'4, can fraud to 5'6 easily.
70kg lean muscle and white


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 2, 2021)

Are you going to get ajob out there? How will you support yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Oct 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


>


The only attractive one in the photos you shown


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Are you going to get ajob out there? How will you support yourself?


i do digital marketing - online work. as soon as im making like 3k per month(i just started it) im gonna move there


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

TragicIQ said:


> The only attractive one in the photos you shown


shes cute as fuck. would spunk all over her braces


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> this is what i say.
> im 5'4, can fraud to 5'6 easily.
> 70kg lean muscle and white


Give it a go man. 
I lived in Bangkok in 2010, it was a lot better then, girls too cos they couldn't get money from simps online and shit, traffic was way better.

Moneywise BKK can be as cheap it pricey as u want. I lived pretty good there cos I was earning $300 a day with a nice apartment paid for, basically to do fuck all, so I enjoyed all the good stuff in BKK, but I met a lot of people who lived there and had a great time on $20 a day


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 3, 2021)

A few posters made the case that thailand whoremongering is over, a couple of years ago. I didn't buy it then, but from what I've heard recently it certainly sounds like it. The thing is the hot whores who previously would've been freelancing on the street or working in a go-go, now realize they can get 2x as much money from simps on the internet without even doing anything but showing some skin, and if they charge ridiculous money, they still get rich cunts to come to their apartments to fuck them, no need to dance on stage or pay a cut to mama-san.

Why bring up whoremongering? Well cheap abundant mongering was previously one of only two reasons you should ever go to Thailand. The other reason is to fuck ladyboys.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 3, 2021)

Cretinous said:


> A few posters made the case that thailand whoremongering is over, a couple of years ago. I didn't buy it then, but from what I've heard recently it certainly sounds like it. The thing is the hot whores who previously would've been freelancing on the street or working in a go-go, now realize they can get 2x as much money from simps on the internet without even doing anything but showing some skin, and if they charge ridiculous money, they still get rich cunts to come to their apartments to fuck them, no need to dance on stage or pay a cut to mama-san.
> 
> Why bring up whoremongering? Well cheap abundant mongering was previously one of only two reasons you should ever go to Thailand. The other reason is to fuck ladyboys.


that doesnt sound very appealing


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> that doesnt sound very appealing



Why are you set on thailand then? Why not China, Cambodia, Vietnam, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Oct 3, 2021)

How do Philippines girls match up?


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Oct 3, 2021)

All ugly as sin 

you do you tho


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 3, 2021)

Cretinous said:


> Why are you set on thailand then? Why not China, Cambodia, Vietnam, etc.


was speaking about this today with someone, i thought thailand was the only option. I like the look of places like china and vietnam tbh. which ones do u think would be better for building a life over there?


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Oct 3, 2021)

Latin girls are far more attractive and just as easy. Try Chile.


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> was speaking about this today with someone, i thought thailand was the only option. I like the look of places like china and vietnam tbh. which ones do u think would be better for building a life over there?



_building a life?_

None of them. If you just want to chill out in asia for a couple of years and pound yellow snatch, I would pick Cambodia.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 4, 2021)

Cretinous said:


> _building a life?_
> 
> None of them. If you just want to chill out in asia for a couple of years and pound yellow snatch, I would pick Cambodia.


lmao, why cambodia?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 4, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Latin girls are far more attractive and just as easy. Try Chile.


seems like another good option tbh. but if theyre more attractive, then wouldnt it be harder for me?


----------



## LOST (Oct 4, 2021)

BROOO
YOU CANT LIE TO LOOKSMAX COMMUNITY
You re going there to fuck some shemales, u need to suck dicks, dicks are life, meat stick milk is life

Just kidding, honestly i would only fuck 1-2 of them.


----------



## Htobrother (Oct 4, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> so im moving to thailand in about a year to height geomaxx as im unforgivable short for the west.
> 
> a lot of people have been saying thai girls are ugly and shit.
> 
> ...






I would do some stuff with her but with the others no


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 4, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> View attachment 1350171
> I would do some stuff with her but with the others no


volcel


----------



## kalefartbomb (Oct 4, 2021)

A mans gotta do what he's gotta do to get laid, rather than shit on you for going after "lesser" women I think you're doing the right thing. Even if maybe they don't respect you because they see you as desperate for going there, that is still better than nothing and who knows maybe you will find someone who really likes you. Always gotta be positive.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Oct 6, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> but if theyre more attractive, then wouldnt it be harder for me?


Possibly. I'm a 3 and made a Tinder in Argentina as well as Dominican Republic and had hundreds of matches in 24 hours. I got a feeling of what it was like to be a white woman in N. America because every time I swiped right I got a match. I had a shirtless pic of me on a paddle board with my dog and I'm a gymcel so I'm sure that one pic alone scored most of my matches.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lmfao I love how you made this thread to disprove them but ironically prove their point. These chicks are fucking ugly, no offense to them. Literal 4-5s smh


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 6, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Lmfao I love how you made this thread to disprove them but ironically prove their point. These chicks are fucking ugly, no offense to them. Literal 4-5s smh


ah id be happy with them and thats all that matters. better than my smv match in the west - a burn victim landwhale


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 6, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Possibly. I'm a 3 and made a Tinder in Argentina as well as Dominican Republic and had hundreds of matches in 24 hours. I got a feeling of what it was like to be a white woman in N. America because every time I swiped right I got a match. I had a shirtless pic of me on a paddle board with my dog and I'm a gymcel so I'm sure that one pic alone scored most of my matches.


pm face man. i dont beloive you are a 3


----------



## Lihito (Nov 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> im literally average height in thailand. case closed
> 
> why come here just to hate on me?


let him have it. He makes fun of you because he is a kike globalist jew


----------



## Lihito (Nov 3, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> pm face man. i dont beloive you are a 3


pm me face too


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 4, 2021)

Chicha Amatayakul fogs


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 4, 2021)

Why would you thailandmaxx if you managed to get decent white girls before?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 4, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Why would you thailandmaxx if you managed to get decent white girls before?


its got harder for me over last year, dont enjoy getting mogged by other men, want less compeition. dont want to have to sift through 50% of girls to find one shorter than me.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 4, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> its got harder for me over last year, dont enjoy getting mogged by other men, want less compeition. dont want to have to sift through 50% of girls to find one shorter than me.


I can relate but ngl living with chinks instead of whites could be annoying


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 4, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> I can relate but ngl living with chinks instead of whites could be annoying


u joking? them girls are 100x better than entitled white western bitches


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 4, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> u joking? them girls are 100x better than entitled white western bitches


Bro I mean the whole act of living there, its a different culture + racemixing too


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 4, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Bro I mean the whole act of living there, its a different culture + racemixing too


what in my daily life do you think would be different from living where I am now?

and im used to being around ethnics, im the only white kid at my gym


----------

